# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vraag over coversyl 5mg

## kyara

hallo,sinds een paar weken neem ik coversyl 5mg voor mijn hoge bloeddruk.
Maar ik voel mij daardoor soms niet goed.Ik heb duizelingen en draaierigheid;en
soms kan ik plots misselijk worden.Zou dat door de medicatie komen?
En kan ik daar iets aan doen?

mvg kyara

----------


## kyara

> hallo,sinds een paar weken neem ik coversyl 5mg voor mijn hoge bloeddruk.
> Maar ik voel mij daardoor soms niet goed.Ik heb duizelingen en draaierigheid;en
> soms kan ik plots misselijk worden.Zou dat door de medicatie komen?
> En kan ik daar iets aan doen?
> 
> mvg kyara


Zou die duizeligheid na een tijd verminderen.Zijn er mensen die dit ook al gehad hebben

----------


## kyara

Hebben daar nog mensen last van?

----------

